# Post what you bought at frag meet



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Was working didn't get to go
Make me jealous and post some pics so I can make sure I go next time.

I was looking for a value skimmer any luck there?


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

Ill post some pics when i get home.
I got some nice stuff from Alex at Frag cave!

Hope to see you at the next one!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Its March at Frag Box and Alex at Frag Cave


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

thanks! my mistake!~


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Orange Frogspawn*

I'll play and tag along.  Compliments of Daniel and Aquatic Kingdom:

Orange Frogspawn (Euphyllia paradivisa) from Australia


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought 5 frags (mostly $10 items),made some great resources from some really nice ppl.

Great raffle prizes too! I won 2 Hanna checkers (i was happy bout that) and some fish food (which I gave to kid that really wanted to win something /anything).

Sorry my cheap camera makes all my tank pics blue. Imagine bright pink, burning orange and Mexican Gold frags that POP under actinic/moon light.


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

I went to see if I can find used skimmers but there was none when I came. I made good friends there though and won a doser.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Are the winners of the chalice frags from Sea King members here? There was two pretty good sized frags that we gave away and I'd be curious to know how they are doing.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Taipan said:


> I'll play and tag along.  Compliments of Daniel and Aquatic Kingdom:
> 
> Orange Frogspawn (Euphyllia paradivisa) from Australia


nice, I've always had a sweet spot for frogspawn


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wildexpressions said:


> Are the winners of the chalice frags from Sea King members here? There was two pretty good sized frags that we gave away and I'd be curious to know how they are doing.


I won a large piece of Chalice from Chalice Kings... Is that you guys? My Chalice is doing fine so far knock on wood.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

fury165 said:


> I won a large piece of Chalice from Chalice Kings... Is that you guys? My Chalice is doing fine so far knock on wood.


Chalice king is known as "sea king aquatics"


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

fury165 said:


> I won a large piece of Chalice from Chalice Kings... Is that you guys? My Chalice is doing fine so far knock on wood.


I don't think there was anyone there called Chalice Kings (if there was I appologize  ) Sea King had the large display with the two tanks of chalice in the center of the room.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wildexpressions said:


> I don't think there was anyone there called Chalice Kings (if there was I appologize  ) Sea King had the large display with the two tanks of chalice in the center of the room.


Hm.. I got that name from fragmeet.com - they were listed as the donors for both pieces.

In any case, thanks for providing them as prizes


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Hm.. I got that name from fragmeet.com - they were listed as the donors for both pieces.
> 
> In any case, thanks for providing them as prizes


I just helped out. Like many people I talked to, I did not find out about the fragfest until it was too late to participate directly. It was Kumar of Sea King that donated them. Glad to hear it is doing well


----------

